# Covington RV's



## helbie (May 31, 2009)

Hi, has anybody come across this make of RV?

What do you think of them and do people have any idea of availability and cost of parts and stuff?

Helen


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Helen.
Seems to be a cheap RV thats used a lot for rentals.
I have heard of it and it might be produced under a larger manufacturer.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi again Helen.
It's made by FIRAN and as I said they are a cheaper line manufacturer.

Can I ask where you saw it please?

Ray.


----------



## helbie (May 31, 2009)

Thanks for your replies Ray, I've sent you a PM.

Helen


----------

